# Home depot waterfall mother/clone setup. Awesome!



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

I like to use cheap household stuff when I can instead of buying expensive (specific) items. 

This style of setup is so easy. It will easily rotate your small rooted clones, into large veg growth, and off to pasture into your separate bud room.

Items:
1 submersible water pump(~100GPH)
15 feet of 1/2 inch nylon line
2 Rubbermaid containers (size is up to you...how big do you want?)
b/w vinyl poly (optional)
1/2 inch drain line adapters
3/4 inch drill bit
old 2 drawer dresser (or build stand )-
Air pump/stone/line
4 bulb t-8 fixture
4 t/8 blue spectrum bulbs (~6500K)


I am baked. But Ill put up like 20 pics...lol

This is my setup, so ask questions if I dont explain it well.


1. Set up Reservoir height first. 1st rubbermaid is used.
2. Place 2nd rubbermaid just above the top of your res.^
3. Place THE LID to the 2nd rubbermaid upside down JUST ABOVE top rim of 2nd rubbermaid (tray)see pics 
4.Tilt both the ends of the lid and the tray (2nd rub.) towards the res (1st rubbermaid) so tha gravity will drain both of them.
5. Drill holes in the lid (now your clone/small plant tray) so that is drains like a waterfall into the rubbermaid below. 
6. Drill hole and seal drain fitting so your 1/2 inch hose is draining 2nd rubbermaid at lowest point.
7. Connect needed amount of hose to drain and place it in res lowest point (1st rubbermaid)
8. Connect submersible pump and run line to the top of the lid of the 2nd rubbermaid (highest point)
9. Connect air stone to air pump and put it in res. 
10. Hang lights then Test then fill with green!

This setup will run a thin layer of water over the upside down lid. The cubes pick up the h2o. Excess runs into drain holes and begins to waterfall into the rubbermaid below. Now this is the cool part...the air pressure in the final drain line will hold back the water in the lower tray (rubbermaid tray) until the res is tapped dry. Then the air escapes and the res drains. Process takes 15 min so it is perfect for those cheap 15 min timers.

Here are some pics of my po' mans setup that should explain and show how it fills and drains. :bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 27, 2009)

n-e one care to comment?


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello OGK ! Yes i have come to comment ! I don't know much about hydro , Ebb & flow or DWC ! Generally i steer clear of these threads and stick to the outdoorsies ..but since its you ..here i am ! And it seems like you have it all figured out and your system looks fine and dandy ! But what would i know ?.... NOTHING ! Although i presume your lights may not offer enuf lumens during flower and i guess you'll be pushing an ounce ! But i stole that theory from your other thread ! LOL ! So all i can honestly say is...Prove em wrong haahaaha ! Good luck , Peace , and love thy neighbour ! Even if they do tell tales !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks great!  But the closest I've come to hydro is hempy buckets .


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 27, 2009)

Purplehaze
This s my mother/clone/veg room. No buds at my house will see a floro...1kwts baby! LOL


Art
Same thing. Only difference is I flood and drain, and have an airpump in the res. These cycle constant water and feed o2 to the roots by the air pump. 

Same concept though.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks!  I've been reading about them...

http://www.simplyhydro.com/system.htm

How many days will it go unattended?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I've been reading about them...
> 
> http://www.simplyhydro.com/system.htm
> 
> How many days will it go unattended?


I took 1 quick look at that site and from that pic...yep that is my setup!

a month ago I went 9 days without attending to them. I was in San Francisco on vacation. I strapped them down before I left, and everything turned out great. Still had 1/4 of the tank left


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

Not bad .  My wife is complaining about the hempy bucket handcuffs and is ready for a weekend getaway.  Note she's not complaining about the magic brownies that she loves so much.  Some people want it both ways.  I married one of them .


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 29, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Not bad .  My wife is complaining about the hempy bucket handcuffs and is ready for a weekend getaway.  Note she's not complaining about the magic brownies that she loves so much.  Some people want it both ways.  I married one of them .


:rofl: Thats funny though.
Mine doesnt partake, so when I designed it I knew she would never help, nor should she complain...


----------

